# Community > Clubs >  Waiuku Pistol Club

## Longranger

No Secretary....wots up....?

----------


## mcdeee

No idea, but I’ve only ever heard bad things about this club. Then again us B cat holders like to bitch about everything.

----------


## muzza

Maybe the secretary was the clown who went on radio spouting gun control drivel and made a prize dick of himself.....

----------


## Steve123

I think his wife's pretty crook at the moment so he's got his hands full looking after her.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------

